# S Gauge SensorTrack



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The recent S gauge Legacy engines released by Lionel will communicate with the SensorTrack, but Lionel does not offer one in S, only in O gauge FasTrack. As part of my layout construction I decided to have 3 made and placed (I sure hope!) strategically in the track plan.
Here are two pictures of the finished product installed but prior to detailing. The sensors are in a 5" piece of SHS sectional track, the track we used is MTH flex, so the rails and ties are the same. One of the SHS uncouplers is also visible adjacent to the SensorTrack. When ballasted, detailed and weathered these two sections of track will appear identical to the rest of the track. The controls that are in the roadbed of the O gauge unit will be installed in the fascia of the layout at the end of a longer connecting cable.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very cool, the sensor tracks are a neat addition to the line, now that you've done all the work, Lionel will release one next year.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

GRJ, I would be ecstatic for the S gauge community were that to happen! A challenge for mass production in S is all the electronics and controls do not appear to fit in the S track section. However for us layout operators having the programming controls at the edge of the layout is great.
I need to give credit to Rocco over on the OGR Forum who initially posted this idea and showed the sensors and S gauge Legacy engines communicated. Until Rocco posted the details I had no idea the S engines were configured for the SensorTrack.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have to believe that Lionel is going to come out with a sensor track at some point for S-scale, otherwise what's the point of the sensors? Remember, it was years before the sensor track appeared for O-scale, I have a 2009 locomotive with the sensor transmitter. There wasn't a use for it for some years...


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I hope you are right. Cataloging an S gauge SensorTrack would be a sign that Lionel has more Legacy engines in planning, not just FlyerChief.


----------



## coltstarbucks (Sep 21, 2016)

*Sensor track for S-Gauge*

Tom,
I liked what you did with SHS track to make a S-gauge version of the sensor track. Did you use the electronics from a O-gauge unit?
I would like to duplicate what you did on my layout. 
Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

coltstarbucks said:


> Did you use the electronics from a O-gauge unit?


If you read the first post, he did tear apart an O-gauge sensor track.


> The controls that are in the roadbed of the O gauge unit will be installed in the fascia of the layout at the end of a longer connecting cable.


He did a very nice job with the track, looks like a factory version.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

What GRJ said. I did get the idea from Rocco in his post on making an S gauge sensor track in the S gauge section of the OGR forum.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Tom,
Very nicely done, can't wait to hear how it operates. 

I also read Rocco's thread when he did it, and just have not created one for myself yet. 

Thanks for sharing,
Aflyer


----------

